# 05 f250 6.0 tow/haul?



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

I just picked up an 05 f250 6.0 and the tow/haul kicks in automatically. It seems that it does it when going up an incline in reverse and 4wd. Don't know if this is common, but it makes it difficult to get out of situations when plowing.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

The Tow/Haul should only work when you press the button on the end of the shifter.
The light will come on the dash and stay on until you either press the button again or shut the truck off.


Is the light coming on and staying on?
Or is the Tow/Haul light flashing?


----------



## The Brad (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an '03 that does the similar thing. I never noticed it as a problem when plowing though. I do know this. Ford is not going to back any sort of warranty if you mention plowing.


----------



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

DCSpecial;699028 said:


> The Tow/Haul should only work when you press the button on the end of the shifter.
> The light will come on the dash and stay on until you either press the button again or shut the truck off.
> 
> Is the light coming on and staying on?
> Or is the Tow/Haul light flashing?


It is flashing!
It runs at very high RPM's also. Almost like it is just sitting there spinning wheels but no wheels are spinning. Today on the way to work i was just driving along and the light starting flashing.


----------



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

The Brad;699046 said:


> I have an '03 that does the similar thing. I never noticed it as a problem when plowing though. I do know this. Ford is not going to back any sort of warranty if you mention plowing.


There has been a plow on it for three days. When i noticed the issue, I was not plowing with it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

The Brad;699046 said:


> I have an '03 that does the similar thing. I never noticed it as a problem when plowing though. I do know this. Ford is not going to back any sort of warranty if you mention plowing.


funny becasue ford still warranties my truck and they can clearly tell a plow is on it
havent had any problems with my tow haul and i have the same truck an 05 with the 6.0


----------



## The Brad (Jan 2, 2009)

Again my truck is an '03. when my overdrive light (now the tow haul light) was blinking this is a self diagnosis of the truck. Its telling you that your trans is bad. I took mine to my mechanic and he changed the fluids out replacing them with Lucas oil and i got another months use. Now i have upgraded to a jasper all metal component trans that has a longer tail shaft and a 100 thousand mile warranty. I think i know what you are getting ready to go through. It sucks. My quote earlier about fords warranty was based on a 550 with 6.0 that we had to replace the transmission. At 36,500 (500 past warranty) miles we where backing the truck up over a curb with a load of mulch on it when the tranny blew. I had just put the plow on it that same spring (never pushed snow) and when i took it in they said they would have repoaced it had the truck not had a plow on it. This is the same truck i had the whole top end of the motor replaced at 22,000 miles. Point of my story is this. If you are having trouble now with that truck get it in the shop quick. I would have someone rebuild it useing stronger parts and untill then be carefull in reverse. It doesn't take alot of power to bust that trans in reverse and that truck has alot of power.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I think "The Brad" got "The Shaft" LOL.... any reputable Ford dealer would have worked with you. Especially if your 550 had the plow prep package...case closed.

As for the Tow/Haul light blinking, that doesn't mean the tranny is toast. It could mean alot of things. The tranny might be toast, but it could be anything. Take it to a good dealer (not the one The Brad went to) and have them run a test.

Keep us informed.


----------



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

DCSpecial What do you think?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree on taking it in and having it scanned to see if it set any codes that can be read.....Sweetpete hit it on the head.


----------



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the help every one. It is going in first thing Monday to see whats up.

I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## taken (Nov 17, 2008)

So, what did you find out? A flashing tow/haul indicator light generally means a tranny issue. However some people have an issue with a wire in the steering column wearing bare and causing the same issue. I hope that's all it is in your case as this would be a cheap fix.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I once had my tow/haul flash at me, it ended up being a trans temp sensor. Cheap part and I was on my way again. JMO


----------



## elevate (Nov 17, 2005)

Well it ended up being more than what they originally thought. The Tow/Haul light flashing is an error message so they pulled 5 different codes off of it.
Rebuilt tranny later and I am on my way. The dealer paid for everything of course.

Drives real nice now. Except for the cold we have been getting messing with my fuel. Was at NAPA this morning getting some additive for the fuel, four other guys walked in with the same and worse problems than me. One guy had his Dodge plugged in and a salamander under his truck all night and still had fuel gel.


----------



## taken (Nov 17, 2008)

I figured it would be that. Glad to hear it was covered!!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad they took care of it.


I always run an anti-gel additive.....as well as synthetic oil in the 6.0 and it makes a big difference in the cold temps.


----------

